# Santa Pod this weekend?



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

anyone else go the the RWYB's at Santa Pod?

I'll be there au usual with my car club


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

I used to go to SP when I lived up country, mainly for the evening meets.
To see the flames from the exhaust on the fully modded cars in the dark, was awesome....
Enjoy:thumb:


----------

